# Frage zum Verlassen eine JSF-Eingabefeldes



## d.ausstroit (22. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
ich erstelle gerade ein Beispiel um Daten aus einer ORA-DB mit JSF-Seiten zu bearbeiten. 

Ich habe die drei Eingabefelder Straße, PLZ und Ort. Diese Felder sollen als Block angesehen werden. Damit meine ich, wenn innerhalb dieser Felder der Focus wechselt soll keine Prüfung stattfinden. Aber wenn ich den Block, also eins der drei Felder verlasse (der Focus wechselt auf eine andere Komponente) und in ein nicht zum Block gehörendes Feld wechsele, soll eine Prüfung durchgeführt werden. Nämlich eine postalische Prüfung der Anschrift.

Wie kann ich sowas realisieren. Ich möchte keine AJAX-Komponente benutzen und auch kein Java-Script.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruß

d.ausstroit


----------



## maki (22. Apr 2008)

> Wie kann ich sowas realisieren. Ich möchte keine AJAX-Komponente benutzen und auch kein Java-Script.


Dann geht es nicht.


----------



## d.ausstroit (22. Apr 2008)

Hallo maki,
das war ja eine klare Aussage  :cry: . Wie würdest Du denn so etwas realisieren?

d.ausstroit


----------



## maki (22. Apr 2008)

Wenn es sein müsste dann mit Ajax + JavaScript 

Hast doch den onblur JS event, nutze den um das formular zu submitten und dann zu validieren, am besten mit AJAX. Must dann nur noch festlegen wann was validiert wird...

Ist aber alles andere als trivial, solltest es lieber einfach machen, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss.

D.h.: Alles ganz normal validieren, zuviel firlefanz macht das ganze unnötig komplex.


----------



## d.ausstroit (22. Apr 2008)

Kann man keinen Listener an ein Feld hängen, der ausgelöst wird, wenn ein Feld verlassen wird? Es ist ja für eine Erfassungskraft mühsam erst alle Werte in eine Maske einzugeben und erst beim Speichern der Seite auf die Fehler zu stoßen, die in den einzelnen Feldern gemacht wurden. Da wäre es doch besser, diese schon beim Verlassen des Feldes zu behandeln.


----------



## maki (22. Apr 2008)

> Kann man keinen Listener an ein Feld hängen, der ausgelöst wird, wenn ein Feld verlassen wird?


Sagte ich doch bereits, onblur event.



> Es ist ja für eine Erfassungskraft mühsam erst alle Werte in eine Maske einzugeben und erst beim Speichern der Seite auf die Fehler zu stoßen, die in den einzelnen Feldern gemacht wurden. Da wäre es doch besser, diese schon beim Verlassen des Feldes zu behandeln.


Wenn du soviel komfort bieten willst, dann geht das nur mit AJAX.

Ansonsten habe ich schon viele Fachkräfte gesehen die sich angepasst haben...


----------



## d.ausstroit (22. Apr 2008)

Kannst Du mir ein verständliches Beispiel geben, für eine Realisierung in AJAX?    Damit ich das ganze mal nachvollziehen kann.


----------

